
Textcast - turns any text into podcasts (os x) - tortilla
http://www.bitmaki.com/textcast/
======
whatusername
Is there anything (Other than outsourcing to MT or something like that) to do
the reverse? It seems to me to be the more valuable (albeit significantly
harder) approach.

